# fuses for nce brutus



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

Anyone know where to get the 2.5 amp 250 v fuses for the brutus power supply? thanksTom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

amazon


----------



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Greg would these work not slow blow. thanks Tom

https://www.amazon.com/F2-5AL250V-5...olt+fuse+slow+blow+arm&qid=1592602022&sr=8-37


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know what your fuse holder uses, measure the length of the old fuse.


Personally I would use a slo blow, since I'm pretty sure you are using this on the 110v side of the transformer.


If this is about a 24v transformer, and up to 10 amps, then it's about a 4:1 ratio, i.e. 4 times less current on the primary side, and 2.5 amps is right at the steady state current, and there's not a lot of margin for the momentary inrush, if you had a pretty good load on the output.


That's why I would go slow blow.


Greg


----------



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

thank you Greg yup the brutus is 10 amp 18 vac output /120 vac imput ( 2.5amp slo blow fuse 250v) tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Try these:


https://www.amazon.com/2-5-Amp-250V...50+volt+fuse+slow+blow&qid=1592616183&sr=8-10


Greg


----------



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

going to order Thank You for help. Tom


----------

